# flourish excel



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

does any one knows where can I buy flourish excel??


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> does any one knows where can I buy flourish excel??


You can order it online or go to Menagerie and get it there. Pretty much every local fish store will have it.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im from markham where is the menagerie located? coz i already check pjs petshops and they dont know about it. you know the safe site to buy online?? thank you so much sir


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> im from markham where is the menagerie located? coz i already check pjs petshops and they dont know about it. you know the safe site to buy online?? thank you so much sir


Menagerie is located downtown which may be far for you to travel to, however its a great store to check out.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/contact-us.html

Online I would go with bigalsonline.ca. Fast shipping and if you spend over $35 the shipping is free.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks man.. i really appreciate your kind


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Excel is likely cheaper if you use MOPS.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

whats mops?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

MOPS
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium-supplies-c-1.html?osCsid=i0dte1tbkb0is31ufru2kpfi16

Pets and Ponds
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/index.html

And for pickup in the GTA 401 area there is John's Fish Foods
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15158


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I live about 10 min walk from Menagerie(lucky me hehe)  
but if thats too far for you, why not go here to Franks Aquarium http://franksaquarium.ca/
i havent been there cause its far for me but from the posts on here it seems like a very good place and its in Markham


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

You can also price match MOPS price for EXCEL at BigAl's as long as you bring the print out to them they would do it. One day I'll go to MOPS in Burlington to buy from them but for now price matching saves money for other projects.

The closests Big Als pending your location is Yonge St. & Steeles Ave E. (North York location www.bigalsonline.ca )

IIRC Petsmart does not carry Excel and some people there did not even know the product or that it could be used as an algaecide as well.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

i thought big als only price matches locally. when i asked big als about price matching they didnt even know what i was talking about


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

is the price match only for online or in store as well?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

duckyser said:


> i thought big als only price matches locally. when i asked big als about price matching they didnt even know what i was talking about


Which BA were you at? The local [email protected] or ?? The [email protected] will price match with a print out.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

duckyser said:


> is the price match only for online or in store as well?


From my experience online & flyers as I used MOPS as my price match for Excel. Most stores do flyer price matching as a default.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

The bas was Scarborough


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

duckyser said:


> The bas was Scarborough


I've heard people able to price match at the BA @ Scar location. Just make sure you tell them if they ask about MOPS being an online place you tell them they have a warehouse pick up area then they would price match it. That was what I did at the NY location when they tried to say there is no pick up at that place when there is.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

If they ask where is the pickup place?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

duckyser said:


> If they ask where is the pickup place?


I've only dealt with the BA @ NY only so I can't really say more other then in this business the LFS's know one an other. You can see it in the BA staff guy (must have been a supervisor or GM) when you mention MOPS for a price match as they know the price is coming off thier mark ups. Just ask.. worsti s they can say no.

There was a thread about this a while ago about fair price matching and somehing about if you get bad over the coals raking that a nicely polite letter to BA HQ to alert them about the fair price matching something and the BBB thing. I'll have to find the thread later if I can find it. I think it was in the General Discussion forum.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

duckyser said:


> The bas was Scarborough


Then you got a retard cashier. BA's scarb is the best for customer service and dry goods. The others are inferior. BA's NY is, in my opinion, a garbage excuse for a store with, again, in my opinion, pinhead employees, lots of expired goods, stupid product lineups and no concept of what they're doing.

If you ever have a DG problem at BA's scar talk to Andy or Bruce. Preferably Andy. They fix.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks, hopefully ill be saving some cash now


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Als NY at yonge and steels will have it just like all BA locations.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Then you got a retard cashier. BA's scarb is the best for customer service and dry goods. The others are inferior. BA's NY is, in my opinion, a garbage excuse for a store with, again, in my opinion, pinhead employees, lots of expired goods, stupid product lineups and no concept of what they're doing.
> 
> If you ever have a DG problem at BA's scar talk to Andy or Bruce. Preferably Andy. They fix.


What is DG?? I know someone who's neighbour is IIRC the fish dept. manager at BA @ NY.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

duckyser said:


> thanks, hopefully ill be saving some cash now


Pending where you are and how you travel to the BA store you may save something or just cover transportation costs. If you buy a lot with price matched items then you'll likely save money. One day when I'm out in Burlington I'll be going to MOPS and buy up a bunch of stuff to make up for all the price matching.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What is DG?? I know someone who's neighbour is IIRC the fish dept. manager at BA @ NY.


I took it as meaning Dry Goods.


----------

